# Frozen Waterbowls



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

Winter is coming, to me that means frozen waterbowls. My loft doesn't have electric, too far from house to run a cord. Does anyone know of a battery or solar powered heated waterbowl? Thanks


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Check with Travel trailer people for battery powered heaters. maybe a 12 volt light bulb?no sure how much heat they put out.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Extension Cord?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Batteries may not be able to give you sufficient power to produce heat for the whole winter unless you setup a good capacity or a rechargable one like in the cars. A financialy better option will be an extension of the supply from your house, how far is your loft from the home ?


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

If your not going to breed any yb`s in January or February,don`t worry..I don`t have electric in my lofts,and I have had my birds since 1984....I feed the birds once per day in the winter,and they drink right after they eat...They take a sip,and that`s it....They are healthy all winter..Germs can`t stand the cold....I put the pairs together around Valentine`s day,and the first YB`s hatch out the later part of March...Most of the time at the end of March,the weather starts getting a little better...At this time,even if it`s real cold,I have no problems with the babies...I just feed morning,and afternoon....The water doesn`t freeze for at least 30 minutes...I even bring luke warm water to the loft,so that it stays non frozen even longer....Alamo


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

You can empty your waters after dark then fill them in the mornings. Or you can keep spares and change them out in the mornings bringing the frozen ones inside to thaw. That will work. But battery power heaters I do not think would do well.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

You could get a 12v pet bed warmer (see ebay), cover with a sheet of polythene (to protect from water spills) and stand the waterbowl on that.
Connect to a 12v car battery and a solar charger and set thermostat so as to just stop water freezing.
Lot of expense and hassle tho, easier to just change the water bowls as re lee said.
If it gets that cold, you really should get power to the loft (run a cable through 12mm plastic conduit and bury it) and then you could leave a portable electric heater on low to keep temperature above freezing. 
Warmer birds and no frozen water


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

If you just use the water bowls without heat, I suggest purchasing the black rubber bowls they sell at Tractor Supply and feed mills. 
They look like they are made out of tire rubber.
When they freeze they won't crack and you can just turn them over and stomp on the bottom and the ice will fall out.
Be carefull where you leave the ice. I have tripped over the ice once it freezes to the ground and gets covered with snow.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

If you dont have electricity to your loft RE Lee`s method is the preferred scenario. Done both. I have a completely enclosed and lighted loft now


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

So this is a bit old fashioned, but I see it in the chicken barns a bunch. 

Use a slow burning candle under your raised waterer. You have to keep your loft clean to reduce fire hazard. You will need a metal riser (check foys) and you can make your own candles with paraffin wax used for canning. The best one I have seen uses a water filled metal box as a riser. The candle is fixed on a spike in the middle of the water. Air is supplied by small holes under the riser top. 

I will see if I can get some pictures, but the farmer has passed away and I don't know if the family still has the device.


----------



## windycityflyers (Apr 26, 2010)

why chance it? I would run 5000 ft. of Extension Cord to my loft if I had to.chicago winters get brutal up here.I run a Extension to a foy's water heater paid like 25.00 bucks I think.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

No pictures. Sold at auction.

windy, not everyone has electricity in my area. But quite frankly, the candle may actually be safer than electric in the winter. Cables can fray and short. Lofts should be ventilated well enough to prevent the fire problems.

Then again I wired my loft for 20 amp. Never know when I will need to run a couple of saws back there.


----------



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

Can't run extension cord, House on one side of driveway loft on other side. Wouldn't feel safe driving over cord. Driveway paved 2 years ago will not break up blacktop to bury cord. Ebay has solar powered pond fountains.There must be some way to power a heated bowl instead of pond pump. Could be alot of money made with solar powered waterbowls. Something any poultry keeper in cold climate would want!! Antbody handy I will be your first client!!


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

look for a solar powered bird bath heaters at a garden store. 

Just thought about that.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Frozen*



re lee said:


> You can empty your waters after dark then fill them in the mornings. Or you can keep spares and change them out in the mornings bringing the frozen ones inside to thaw. That will work. But battery power heaters I do not think would do well.



This is exactly what I do, I have a carrier for the fresh waters and bring in the frozen to thaw. works good for me too on cold days in and out no worries.


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Why don't you make a fireplace in your loft? Pigeons will love it and your water will never get frozen again!!!!!


----------



## Christine David (Oct 23, 2010)

Hello. We live on Long Island and just built my father a beautiful COOP.
I do know know about pigeons but he does.

I am looking for a way to solve the frozen water problem for the winter.

I found two ideas and need help deciding...NO ELECTRIC out in the back.

http://www.bird-house-bath.com/d/Solar-Sipper-Wall-Mount.html

Would something like this work?

Or this: 

http://www.birdbaths.com/bird-bath-accessories/bird-bath-wigglers-&-bubblers/waterwiggler.cfm

My concern is that they would be afraid or would they get used to it if
it was placed inside the coop?

thank you very much, christine


----------



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

The first one looks like it can only be used in direct sunlight. 2nd one I couldn't open link.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

NYBOY said:


> Can't run extension cord, House on one side of driveway loft on other side. Wouldn't feel safe driving over cord. Driveway paved 2 years ago will not break up blacktop to bury cord. Ebay has solar powered pond fountains.There must be some way to power a heated bowl instead of pond pump. Could be alot of money made with solar powered waterbowls. Something any poultry keeper in cold climate would want!! Antbody handy I will be your first client!!


Could you run a cord up and over the garage roof?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Christine David said:


> Hello. We live on Long Island and just built my father a beautiful COOP.
> I do know know about pigeons but he does.
> 
> I am looking for a way to solve the frozen water problem for the winter.
> ...




It only works when placed in direct sunlight. I have one. You start with warm water, and it is somewhat insulated. The top is black to take in the direct rays of the sun, which helps to keep it thawed. Better than nothing in the sun, but not all that effective. Besides, it wouldn't work inside a loft.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Anyway you could have electric installed in the garage, then run an extension cord from the garage to the loft?


Or can you run an extension cord from the house to the garage? Then through the garage, and out to the loft?


----------



## windycityflyers (Apr 26, 2010)

like I said before I would run 10 miles of extention cord to my coop if I had too


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

windycityflyers said:


> like I said before I would run 10 miles of extention cord to my coop if I had too


Think I would too.


----------



## Christine David (Oct 23, 2010)

http://www.birdbaths.com/bird-bath-accessories/bird-bath-wigglers-&-bubblers/waterwiggler.cfm

Do you think this would work in a bowl inside the coop?


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

windycityflyers said:


> like I said before I would run 10 miles of extention cord to my coop if I had too


maybe a little bit excessive lol,

But seriously, safety wise, just a thought, 
If anyone is running an extention cable, no matter how long, Try and protect the cable from frost by running it through a conduit, Insulation on a cold exterior cable can crack or break very easily if kicked or stepped on.
Also if using one of these wind up ones, make sure it is completely unwound.
A partly wound cable generates heat in the coiled part when electricity is passed through it. 
Even a 13A cable only using 3A can generate enough heat in the coil to melt the insulation and cause a fire.

Common sense on both points really, but often too easily overlooked.


----------



## Christine David (Oct 23, 2010)

thank you.

http://www.birdbaths.com/bird-bath-accessories/bird-bath-wigglers-&-bubblers/waterwiggler.cfm

It is a water wiggler.

what do you think?


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Christine David said:


> http://www.birdbaths.com/bird-bath-accessories/bird-bath-wigglers-&-bubblers/waterwiggler.cfm
> 
> Do you think this would work in a bowl inside the coop?


Again, link doesnt work, the board is changing the "&" in the link to a "?" 
(Not your fault, bad web design by birdbath.com - should NEVER use & symbol in file or directory names as it is used in character definition in both html & java)

For everyone that wants to view it, Try copying the following line & paste into your browser to take directly to the page.

http://www.birdbaths.com/bird-bath-accessories/bird-bath-wigglers-&-bubblers/waterwiggler.cfm

It may help, as moving water takes longer to freeze, but it could just make a "slush puppy" and if temp is still low will freeze anyway.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Christine David said:


> thank you.
> 
> http://www.birdbaths.com/bird-bath-accessories/bird-bath-wigglers-&-bubblers/waterwiggler.cfm
> 
> ...


"solar" means that it needs the sun shining on it to make it work. How is that going to happen inside your loft? Anything solar is not going to work. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

*Winter waterers*

Been doin this for over 50 years never used heated waterers of any kind. Put fresh water in all my pens twice a day am/pm never had a problem.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> "solar" means that it needs the sun shining on it to make it work. How is that going to happen inside your loft? Anything solar is not going to work. Back to the drawing board.


that links not the solar one lol

"Operates silently on two D-cell batteries for up to two months of continual use. Operates 24 hours a day." 

(Believe that if you will lol)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Quazar said:


> that links not the solar one lol
> 
> "Operates silently on two D-cell batteries for up to two months of continual use. Operates 24 hours a day."
> 
> (Believe that if you will lol)


Oh. Sorry. Thought it was the solar one. Didn't see the one you're talking about. Wonder how long it would really run? If you get it, come back and let us know.


----------

